# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  What does this painted marking mean?

## Jonesy_SA

Hi guys,
Excuse the bad picture but came home to find this painted out the front of my house and others.
Any idea what the council(?) is marking out, there's quite a few in the street.

----------


## Armers

Marking a service line in the street, probably your gas line.

----------


## Jonesy_SA

Why would they mark out the line through the street? To replace it?
I was concerned I would come home and something unsightly erected here!

----------


## r3nov8or

In my experience unless 'it' happens within a month or two you will watch the paint fade away over the coming years

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Quite common when water mains are to be replaced or a new conduit is to be installed, NBN maybe?

----------


## Jonesy_SA

There is a gas main a few feet in front and a touch further is Telstra... 
Sadly my low socioeconomic suburb doesn't even have a zoning for NBN if I read the site rite.

----------


## Uncle Bob

> Sadly my low socioeconomic suburb doesn't even have a zoning for NBN if I read the site rite.

  Most likely the NBN as we know it, will be a lost dream after this weekend  :Bawl:

----------

